# Take Advantage of Ebay Seller's Typo



## Susan_in_SF (Jul 16, 2019)

Hi, I was interested in learning what I needed to braze.  I actually was planning on getting some Victor torches off craigslist, but, as I was browsing ebay, I saw a listing that was super low at $13.99.  I checked the Chinese seller's other auctions for the same item and it was listed at $130.99 for the same oxy/fuel torch hose kit.
So, I placed my order, but to be honest,  I expected the seller to catch the price mistake and cancel my order/refund my $.  Well, today, I got notification that my order shipped, LOL!!. 
So, if you are super poor and wanted something that might be even more Chinese than Harbor Freight, you should check out this ebay listing here:









						New Gas Welding Cutting Kit Oxy Acetylene Oxygen Torch Brazing Fits  | eBay
					

High-capacity Oxygen and Acetylene regulators, with a full 2 1/2" diam. for optimal performance. Acetylene Regulator: CGA510. Precision welding, cutting, brazing, soldering, hand facing and more! UL-listed cutting torch and rosebud heating tip (size No. 6).



					www.ebay.com
				




Good luck 

Susan


----------



## Choiliefan (Jul 16, 2019)

Here we go again.
Too good to be true...


----------



## ddickey (Jul 16, 2019)

yep


----------



## Choiliefan (Jul 16, 2019)

Welding gasses are so expensive I can't imagine having my tanks refilled any time soon.


----------



## darkzero (Jul 16, 2019)

Choiliefan said:


> Here we go again.
> Too good to be true...



Funny how there's so many of these posted on this forum, I think we need a "Too Good To Be True" section!


----------



## Canus (Jul 16, 2019)

Get yourself a GOOD set of backflow preventers and install them both at the torch handle AND at the regulators before trying this unit out.  At that price I don't know if I would trust this sytem without them.


----------



## Flyinfool (Jul 16, 2019)

Darn, I just bought a new Aceteline regulator and a set of O-Rings for all the tips just last week. This would have been WAY less money.


----------



## higgite (Jul 16, 2019)

Well, so far, that seller has feedback for having sold 22 sets of little girl jewelry and 1 Mig welder with mask for $12.99. Hopefully, you can get a refund from ebay.

Tom


----------



## FOMOGO (Jul 16, 2019)

Just had my large tanks refilled last week, and still suffering from sticker shock. Kind of like mineral spirits. Used to be cheaper than gasoline and now like $17 a gallon. May be somewhat do to the shift to plasma cutters, and water based paints, but I have to think mainly due to the avarice of the large company's that control production of these products. Mike


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 16, 2019)

Hate to break it to you Susan but it's a scam, you won't get anything and you'll end up asking for your money refunded
Check out the other long thread about the 47 dollar dividing head
Mark


----------



## Winegrower (Jul 16, 2019)

Ebay has a "Report item" field that can be clicked on, and lets you flag a suspected scam.   I just did that for this item.   Perhaps if we all did that when we find a "too good to be true" item, it could stop these listings before too many people get caught.


----------



## NCjeeper (Jul 16, 2019)

Yep. My wife fell for one on a cheap hot tub. Never got it and had to have the bank refund her money.


----------



## HarryJM (Jul 16, 2019)

A-OX equipment is where I draw the line of buying cheap.


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Jul 16, 2019)

markba633csi said:


> Hate to break it to you Susan but it's a scam, you won't get anything and you'll end up asking for your money refunded
> Check out the other long thread about the 47 dollar dividing head
> Mark


Anything is possible, but I have been pretty lucky so far (other than the time I found that cheap Machinist calculator on ebay that was too good to be true) ;-)


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Jul 16, 2019)

HarryJM said:


> A-OX equipment is where I draw the line of buying cheap.


Yeah, I agree.  I just let my bargain finding adrenaline take over.  I did get a shipping notice, but I should apologize in advance for reacting to instant deals instead of being 100% logical/safe.


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Jul 16, 2019)

Ok.  Well, if it does arrive, i'll let you guys know.


----------



## benmychree (Jul 16, 2019)

Years ago, I had an old friend with a favorite saying;  "The only way you could get hurt on that deal, is if you tried to use it"


----------



## aliva (Jul 16, 2019)

go a head and buy it now buy the tanks, thatS even more expensive.
I just bought a complete kit with tanks from Hobart for 419$ CDN, it was cheaper than buying the tanks.


----------



## WarrenP (Jul 16, 2019)

I was lucky with my oxy/acetylene tanks. My father in law had a chrome shop and gave me a set of tanks on a cart free he had around.


----------



## chips&more (Jul 17, 2019)

Sorry to pop anybody’s bubble but that’s a scam! Just look at the sellers other 8 items!!!! Like a Fluke meter for 16 bucks!!!! Sorry, it ain’t gonna happen. The only thing that will, is a headache with the let down and trying to get your money back from the scammer. You will get your money back it’s just a headache


----------



## Cheeseking (Jul 17, 2019)

markba633csi said:


> Hate to break it to you Susan but it's a scam, you won't get anything and you'll end up asking for your money refunded
> Check out the other long thread about the 47 dollar dividing head
> Mark



Agreed. Most likely it is a scam and also a shame because what it really highlights is how rampant lack of integrity is. Those greedy enough to knowingly take advantage of a sellers typo deserve exactly what they (don’t) get. Scammers exploiting this trait in people are just as bad.


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 17, 2019)

Apparently it's an actual hijack or hack of a legitimate seller's site, rather than a typo. Seems to be an ever-increasing problem on Ebay and sure to increase the cost for everyone in terms of the damage caused


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Jul 17, 2019)

Cheeseking said:


> Agreed. Most likely it is a scam and also a shame because what it really highlights is how rampant lack of integrity is. Those greedy enough to knowingly take advantage of a sellers typo deserve exactly what they (don’t) get. Scammers exploiting this trait in people are just as bad.



I Completely agree!


----------



## epanzella (Jul 17, 2019)

What probably shipped is your credit card number!


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jul 17, 2019)

The listing is already gone. Either it was a typo or eBay is getting quicker on the trigger.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Jul 31, 2019)

Hi 


Susan_in_SF said:


> Ok.  Well, if it does arrive, i'll let you guys know.


Hi Susan.
Just checking in, did your torch kit arrive or did you get your money back as I think the answer would be?


----------



## Eddyde (Jul 31, 2019)

epanzella said:


> What probably shipped is your credit card number!


It doesn't work that way, on eBay the seller or scammer never gets your CC info, only the payment.


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Jul 31, 2019)

Eddyde said:


> It doesn't work that way, on eBay the seller or scammer never gets your CC info, only the payment.


Only until they do!  How many times have you heard of scammers hacking a site for credit card info?  So just because it maybe hasnt happened that way on ebay YET Doesn't  Mean it wont happen that way in the future!


----------



## Flyinfool (Jul 31, 2019)

Anything that is physically connected to a network can be hacked. The ONLY hack proof computer is one that is unplugged from all power sources or has never had any connection to anything outside of its self and does not even contain the hardware to make an external connection..

It does not matter what you do where online or with what source, or what security they have in place, at some point it will be hacked.


----------



## jpackard56 (Jul 31, 2019)

Canus said:


> Get yourself a GOOD set of backflow preventers and install them both at the torch handle AND at the regulators before trying this unit out.  At that price I don't know if I would trust this sytem without them.


This is good advice even on quality equipment  I won't use any set that is not set up without flash arrestors installed on both ends. I understand "oh that will never happen here"...
When it does, it is almost always somebody else telling the story....be safe


----------



## RobertB (Jul 31, 2019)

epanzella said:


> What probably shipped is your credit card number!



Fortunately most scams like this aren't very sophisticated. They simply bet on the fact that a small percentage of people won't go through the recovery process with PayPal on inexpensive items.


----------

